# Prewar Schwinn Famous, Louisville Cycle & Supply Company



## barneyguey (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Guys! I bought another Schwinn Famous badge except it's shaped different from the others I've seen and have. Check it out! I'll put the original one I had first and then the new one. I thought you Guys would like to see it. Barry


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 31, 2017)

Way COOL!  Chicyco 'Liberty' pattern!


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 11, 2017)

Has anyone seen a prewar oval shaped Famous badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 2, 2017)

Has anyone seen a prewar oval shaped Famous badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 23, 2018)

Has anyone seen a prewar oval shaped Famous badge or a bike with a Famous badge?


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 26, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 28, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 29, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 11, 2022)

2022 Bump and a cool card image I dug up to correspond to a Louisville Cycle & Supply Co employee!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2022)

Wow!
That’s a trip!
I have another one of those cards, signed and dated exactly the same.



I wonder how many cards Bill Ash signed and dated October 7th?
It’s odd, because they both look to be genuine, and originally hand signed, but they are way too similar, to be so.
All of the imperfections are identical.
They must be a printed reproduction?


----------



## dasberger (Feb 11, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> That’s a trip!
> I have another one of those cards, signed and dated exactly the same.
> View attachment 1568161
> ...



Same card?  I think Jesse just grabbed a pic online and yours is the OG??


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2022)

Yep!
Jess just explained the situation.
Had me going though.
I was like, man! These guys are getting way too good at faux’ing stuff in. Lol!


----------

